# Average number of pups in a litter?



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, we are the 3rd or 4th girl or boy on a wait list and am praying there will be a little one for us. I was wondering if you all think our chances are good? I know that it is up to God right now but I am so hoping. I found out that our other favorite breeder is about to breed her dog too so if we miss this one, maybe we won't miss the other. 
As always, thank you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well are you the 3rd/4th boy or the 3rd/4th girl or are you the 3rd/4th boy or girl no matter which one it is?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

6-8? 

I think there'll be one for you in there. We were 7th girl, 6th boy. Litter had 7 boys, 1 girl, so we got a boy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Not to offend, but God has nothing to do with puppy sex numbers... I have had litters of all combinations....


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> Well are you the 3rd/4th boy or the 3rd/4th girl or are you the 3rd/4th boy or girl no matter which one it is?



We are the 3rd or 4th girl for sure, we said we would switch to a boy if that happens.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

You should probably be fine! Where are you getting your puppy from?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Depending on the age of the bitch, whether progesterone testing was done, timing of breedings, quality of semen and how many eggs the bitch releases are just a FEW factors in how many pups a bitch is carrying. Did the breeder do an ultrasound to confirm pregnancy?


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, I really had no idea all that is involved. I really admire good breeders and all they have to know and do.


----------

